# Vet Records and PICS!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, all these dogs are too cute. Love the pic and caption re:tearing out all the stuffing. Thanks for the smiles - I needed it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The size difference to the Golden just cracks me up, they look like toys next to her!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah and she's a small female golden! she's about 54lbs! Cosby is going to be so big compared to them! :-D lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute! Looks like a happy family!!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Cute pics!

As to your Rabies certificate question, yes, if that clinic did the Rabies vaccinations they should be able to get you a copy of the certificates.


----------

